# code retour sur commande rcp



## tbeghain (8 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour,

Sur un AIX, dans un programme en shell, j'ai un code retour 2 suite à un RCP. Quelqu'un a t'il une idée de la signification, sachant que :

- on a ce code retour une fois sur 2 et pas pour tous les utilisateurs

Merci d'avance


----------



## plumber (1 Novembre 2003)

ca mériterait un plus plus de précision


----------

